# What's it worth? CIH 5240



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

4x4
520 loader
Neutral on reverser
Powershift
Dual remotes and pto
AC works but leaks
Recent hyd. pump rebuild
Hours unknown (reads 1000. Known to be wrong)

I'm waiting on additional pictures.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Definitely need to see the interior too.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

About 15K


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Gonna need fronts soon.....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Agree, 15ish, maybe 20 if everything looks good. Stealerships would want a lot more. How's the park brake? Can be a problem, and $$$ to fix. If the park is weak, see if the cable has ever been adjusted. If not, adjust the cable and all is well for quite a while. If it has the N in the reverser, it is a later 5200.


----------



## muleskinner (Jun 4, 2015)

Depends on hours and other variables. If it is low houred and the loader is good $30k+

The shifting soleniods can be problematic.The 5.9 motor most can work on them. Have seen several over 12000 hours and still going.


----------

